# Model 3 in Toronto



## dominicard (Nov 18, 2016)

yesterday on my way to work going westbound on the 401 i saw a multicoat red model 3 on a trailer. only the model 3 and one other models s where loaded. It was at the big tesla storage parking lot at 401 and DVP

could it be in toronto for the car show or are canadian employees getting their cars?

Car looked awesome from the brief moments i saw it lol


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

We haven't seen anything go through Canadian certification yet so I doubt it. Would the US certification carry over for North America? I doubt it. Display only would be my guess.


----------

